

Show HN: A free tool so you can stop wasting time with contact us forms - dieselz
http://contactformify.com/

======
canadaduane
What I really want is the _reverse_ of this tool. I want a service that lets
me contact the companies I do business with _via email_ , bypassing all of the
annoying forms that they set up and require that I have to fill out.

------
corin_
With a limit of ten emails a month and paid plans I'm not sure you can call
this "a free tool".

~~~
dieselz
* Free tier has changed to 50 contacts / mo [<http://contactformify.com/plans>] *

Hi corin_, I got the same feedback from someone else - I've updated the free
tier to 50 contacts / month [<http://contactformify.com/plans>]. I was trying
to figure out what a typical startup or personal site gets per month. I guess
I underestimated.

~~~
corin_
Personally I think that it's not a "free tool" if you charge for it, even at
50 or 500 emails a month, to me it's a paid service with a "free tier".

For example I would never generalise Amazon AWS as "free hosting".

~~~
dieselz
touché

------
dieselz
Hey HN, I built this because practically every project involves spending a day
dealing with a contact form. That development time is a total waste. Let
Contact Formify handle that work for you, and for free if its for personal or
low-volume business use.

~~~
m_ke
Have you seen contactme.com?

~~~
dieselz
Hi m_ke - I have, but what I'm hoping to offer is a much simpler
implementation of contact form handling. contactme.com seems to be a CRM
system that also handles contact forms.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Businesses see software this way, the contactme way.

They want to turn those contacts into buyers (whatever you're selling:
products, contents, services).

------
mjoxley
I like this because it lets me add a contact form to any static S3/Cloudfront
hosted sites, without needing a server to handle the contact form.

I'd want to use my own sendgrid account mind.

~~~
dieselz
exactly my thought when building contact formify :)

~~~
reneherse
exactly my thought when I saw this on the front page :)

------
FrancescoRizzi
+1 from me. Looks like my site would not have to have any server-side handling
for this, which is a big PLUS for me. There's still plenty of "dumb" sites out
there where we would have to add server-side components only to handle contact
forms: this sounds like a great way past that problem. You won't see me create
an account today, but as soon as I have one of those projects back on my desk!

------
kapkapkap
I'd be hesitant to start using any tool that has a very small limit for the
number of free contacts (10 per month), considering you give absolutely no
insight onto what a paid plan might cost (you simply list the price as "???").
If it is going to cost $50/month for 100 contacts, I'm not even going to
bother with testing the free version.

~~~
ceejayoz
I'd also be hesitant without an explanation of what happens to e-mails once
the limit is reached. If I wind up unexpectedly on Hacker News and 200 people
try to contact me, do I lose 150 of them?

~~~
dieselz
Hi ceejayoz, no - that would definitely not happen. I would never throttle the
emails - I'd just get in touch with you if you were over the limit.

~~~
ceejayoz
That's not believable. If you'll never throttle the e-mails, why would anyone
ever sign up for a paid plan?

------
kappaknight
I'd be hesitant to let any other business grab up the emails I collect unless
they are well known.

------
squadron
I see a need here, and if contactformify is dead simple to use, then I think
you have a big market because not many companies seem to get it right (Wufoo
notwithstanding).

Best of luck, and I will use your service!

